# Picture that pretty much sums it up...



## KUJordan (May 3, 2007)

It POURED all day today for a herping trip I took a friend from MO out on.  We got absolutely soaked from head to toe, but Kansas didn't disappoint!  We ended up finding 6 osage copperheads, which is the highest daily total for me so far this spring!  We also found a speckled king.

Here's a pic of a gorgeous _Agkistrodon contortrix phaeogaster_ coiled up at the base of a tree- soaked by the rain:


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

Stop it! Your killing me, such a gorgeous snake! That picture is stunning as well. 6 wow? These things must be very popular there. You should get some habitat photos, it looks very neat.


----------



## KUJordan (May 3, 2007)

How about this TINY copperhead from today...

It was between 38-40".  The red tong head is 3" wide.


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

Tiny huh? That thing is huge lol!


----------



## padkison (May 4, 2007)

Nice!  BTW - I have the same snake tongs.


----------

